# Cheddar Brats with homemade buns



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay... Buns n Brats... 
Recipe for the buns is here
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8375




They came out better than I expected...perfect actually (although, I need more practice rolling them into the nice cigar shape. The instructions in the link are great on how to perfect it).

I fried up some yellow onions and jalaps in some butter.




Cheddar Brats




The bun sliced nice and had enough softness to keep the sides together.




I had one with grainy mustard, the other with horseradish sauce, and pickles (didn't get a pic of that one). Both were great!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 3, 2007)

Man those look great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, I bet those fresh baked buns were incredible!  They looked a lot better than I thought they would!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, I bet those fresh baked buns were incredible!  They looked a lot better than I thought they would!



Yeah. I do a lot of bread baking, but first time with bun dough. Hard part is not adding too much flour to make it workable. It needs to be soft enough to piss you off. LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 3, 2007)

Scotty, that looked great! Except for the one round bun, they all looked perfect shape to me!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Looked great Scotty 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Scotty, that looked great! Except for the one round bun, they all looked perfect shape to me!



That was for my little girl. She loves her some bread !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Looks like a great lunch!  Do you make a bunch of those buns to justify the time and effort or just throw a few together when you need them?


First time making them... Recipe says it makes 9 buns.
Since they were for brats, I made em a lil bigger.

From start to done... about 2.5 hours...so that's up to you.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh yeah Scotty those look great!  I had some last night too!

Johnsonville's Original, onions, beer and butter for the beer bath and it's heaven on a bun!  Plus a side of loaded baked potato salad, oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2007)

Well bread is bread..think whut we losing sight of here is them Johnsonvilles.  You saying they poking cheese into em now?  If so..whut a deal. Bound to make em taste mo betta than the originals.  Only flavor I could detect in them things was sugar.  Not sure why yankees like em so good. Whuts up with that?

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well bread is bread..think whut we losing sight of here is them Johnsonvilles.  You saying they poking cheese into em now?  If so..whut a deal. Bound to make em taste mo betta than the originals.  Only flavor I could detect in them things was sugar.  Not sure why yankees like em so good. Whuts up with that?
> 
> bigwheel



In all fairness...I guess mine weren't really brats. Mine were "Hillshire Farms" Cheddarwurst® 
  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2007)

which I love, btw.  Not a big brat fan here, but the J-ville cheddar things rock.


----------



## Unity (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Not a big brat fan here


Brats don't seem to travel well -- I've never found anything that compares to the ones they serve you in Wisconsin, for example at the brat tent up the hill from Turn 5 at Road America (Elkhart Lake, WI). Of course, they have beer there, too.   

--John  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I have never met a januine yankee who did not prefer uncle bigwheels Lonesome Yankee Brats to the stuff they was accoustomed to getting in yankeeland. I guess it some some kind of of geographical abnormality. I take special care where it do not burn em etc. I just treat yankees too nice is all I can figger out. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I have never met a januine yankee who did not prefer *uncle bigwheels Lonesome Yankee Brats* to the stuff they was accoustomed to getting in yankeeland. I guess it some some kind of of geographical abnormality. I take special care where it do not burn em etc. I just treat yankees too nice is all I can figger out.
> 
> bigwheel



Sounds like a recipe is in order....if it's not there already (haven't looked, so my bad if it is).

Oops.. Found it... I think...
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6678


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 4, 2007)

I loves Brats Hell I love anything made with pig looks great


----------



## wittdog (Mar 4, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one time I agree with (dare I say it) Uncle BW  ....that Brat recipe of his is awsome...one more thing I can no longer buy in the stores.


----------

